# Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?



## MarcinMaximus (3. April 2008)

Hallo liebe Dänemarkfans,

wie ich in einem anderen Strang ja schon gerschrieben habe, fahren wir (drei Pärchen) in knapp 1,5 Wochen nach Stavning am Ringkobing Fjord zum Angelurlaub.

Da es unser erster Urlaub überhaupt in Dänemark ist und man immer wieder hört das dort bestimmte Konsumgüter sehr teuer sein sollen, ist bei uns die Diskussion aufgekommen, inwieweit wir noch in Deutschland einkaufen um dort unnötige Kosten zu vermeiden.

Sowei ich weiß, ist dort nur der Alkohol sehr teuer, aber die Preise für sonstige Lebensmittel und Haushaltswaren sollen eigentlich vetretbar sein. Zudem nehme ich an, da Dänemark kein 3.Welt-Land ist, jede etwas größere Ortschaft über einen relativ gut sortierten kleinen Supermarkt verfügt, ähnlich wie in Deutschland. Sehe ich das richtig?

Lohnt es sich überhaupt vorher im größeren Umfang einzukaufen und die Sachen durch halb Deutschland und halb Dänemark zu kutschieren? Oder gilt dies nur für spezielle Lebensmittel? Wenn ja, für welche?

Ich meine, der Platz im Auto ist ja auch nicht unbegrenzt und wegen 10% höheren Preisen durchschnittlich packe ich mir die Karre nicht bis oben hin zu. Leider sehen dies nicht alle in unserer Gruppe so.

Wäre nett, wenn Ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könntet.

Gruß
Martin|wavey:


----------



## MarcinMaximus (3. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

Ach ja, ich habe selbst verständlich auch schon Google bemüht, allerdings kammen dort diverse Quellen zu den verschiedensten Aussagen.

|kopfkrat


----------



## Cheswick (3. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

Nimm die Preise die Du hier in Deutschland an einer Tankstelle mit Mini-Markt zahlen würdest und dann passt das auch schon. 
Teuer, aber nicht unbezahlbar.

Grüße,

Cheswick

P.S. Ich vergass. Persönlich würde ich aber immer frisches Brot aus Deutschland mitnehmen, nicht wegem dem Preis, sondern weil es mir persönlich einfach besser schmeckt.


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

Lebensmittel und Waren des täglichen Bedarfs sind preislich mit Deutschland vergleichbar. Wesentlich teurer sind nur Zigaretten und Spirituosen.

klick hier


----------



## goeddoek (3. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

Moin |wavey:

Wie Knurri schon schreibt, die Preise sind durchaus vergleichbar. Woher die Jungs von fejo.dk ihre Zahlen haben, weiß ich nicht #c Auf jeden Fall entsprechen die nicht meinen Erahrungen.

Die meisten Sachen kann man hier eins zu eins umrechnen. Einiges ist etwas teurer, anders günstiger. Im Endeffekt kostet unser Warenkorb für eine Woche hier auch nicht mehr als in Deutschland.

Man darf eben nur nicht "draufloskaufen". Sollte man in good old Germany ja auch nicht 

Brot kann man hier ( zumindest was die Ostseeseite Dänemarks anbelangt) sehr gut kaufen - auch Schwarzbrot


----------



## Pikepauly (3. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

Das die Lebenshaltungskosten höher als hier sind, sehe ich auch mal als Märchen aus den 80 und 90 er Jahren an. Wenn das bei uns so weitergeht, haben wir die Dänen bald überholt. Nur mit ca. 40 % niedrigeren Gehältern bei uns.

Ich war das letzte Mal im September in DK. Diesel war wesentlich billiger als hier. 
Zigaretten gleicher Preis. Nahrungsmittel auch gleich. 

Stopf das Auto lieber voll Angelsachen als Lebensmittel.


----------



## Torskfisk (3. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

Moin moin,
wir fahren jedes Jahr mindestens einmal nach DK.
Früher haben wir auch sehr viel mitgenommen, heute eigentlich nur noch Getränke, auch die "weichen" Sachen, und gerade das Brot finde ich mal ne schöne Abwechselung. Andere Lebensmittel sind fast gleich teuer, auch die Zigaretten sind, glaub ich, nur 20 Cent teurer, also lohnt es sich nicht zuviel mitzunehmen.


----------



## Quappenjäger (3. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

sehe ich genauso die preise sind mit hier absolut vergleichbar!
nur halt der geschmack ( wie bei wurst oder fleisch ) ist etws unterschiedlich!
brot oder auch kekse kannst du gefarhlos kaufen!


----------



## staffag (3. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

Preisniveau ist vergleichbar zu Deutschland. Evtl. minimal höher, dafür aber oft Supermärkte die sogar sonntags geöffnet sind (Dagli Brugsen). Fürs Tanken richtet euch darauf ein, dass die Tankstelle häufig vollautomatisiert sind - also KEIN Kassenhäuschen, speziell die günstigen nicht. Dort kann man dann mit Scheinen an einem speziellen Automaten IM VORAUS bezahlen ( gucken wo der Automat ist, der SEDLER (=Banknoten) nimmt. 
Und evtl. auf den Webseiten von Lidl.dk oder aldi.dk nach dem Standort des nächsten Marktes gucken, die haben alle eine Suchfunktion wo man Ort oder PLZ eingeben kann. 
Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## raubangler (3. April 2008)

*Benutzername*

Neben Alkohol gibt es noch eine sehr wichtige Sache, die man mitnehmen muss:
Brennholz, am besten einen Anhänger voll!!

So kriegt man die Bude warm und muss nicht diese bescheuerten E-Heizungen anschmeissen.
Spart unendlich Geld und ist auch noch gemütlicher.

Bisher habe ich das Brennholz immer mitgenommen, da die Brennholzpreise in den Touri-Gebieten unglaublich sind.


----------



## Quappenjäger (3. April 2008)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> Neben Alkohol gibt es noch eine sehr wichtige Sache, die man mitnehmen muss:
> Brennholz, am besten einen Anhänger voll!!
> 
> So kriegt man die Bude warm und muss nicht diese bescheuerten E-Heizungen anschmeissen.
> ...


 
die meisten bolleröfen werden mit holz beheizt und ein vorrat ist immer da ( für den mann natürlich bezahlen muss ! )
und die preise für holz sind wirklich erträglich dann lieber ein paar naggen von hier mitnehmen!


----------



## ManniS (3. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass wenn man bei einem Discounter kauft, die Preise fast gleich sind wie in Deutschland. Deutlich teurer sind Schnaps und Importartikel, wie Coca-Cola z. B., selbst das Bier ist nicht wesentlich teurer als in Deutschland.

Das mit den Elektrokonvektoren  kann ich nur bestätigen. Da unsere Hütten, wo wir immer hin fahren, keinen offenen Kamin haben, nehmen wir Gaskatalytöfen mit, um zu heizen. Das ist deutlich billiger.


----------



## Chrissi9776 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

Moin Moin,

Brennholz mitnehmen? geht es noch?
Rechne mal den Mehrverbrauch an Sprit und den Zeitverlust.
Soo teuer ist Brennholz in DK nu auch nicht.
Was auch noch zu empfehlen wäre sind Pressspanbriketts, recht günstig und halten gut die Hitze.

Wenn Ihr an den Ringköbing Fjord fahrt dann müsst ihr glaube ich eh durch Nörre Nebel, gerade da in der nähe gibt es vier Sack Holz für 100 DKK, das ist recht günstig, man sollte auch auf Angebote am Straßenrand bzw. Schilder an selbigem achten, einige Landwirte etc. verkaufen das Holz auch recht günstig.

Was die sonstigen Lebensmittelkosten betrifft so nehmen wir nur noch Süßkram aus DE mit und unseren Kaffee. (okay meine Kippen auch noch)

Ansonsten ist in DK alles bis auf Spirituosen eigentlich vergleichbar vom Preisgefüge wie in DE.

Wenn euch der Weg nicht zu weit ist dann fahrt gerade zu beginn des Urlaubs doch mal nach Esbjerg oder Holstebro und geht mal zu Bilka, ich persönlich finde den Laden klasse riesen Auswahl eigentlich alles unter einem Dach und das zu recht vernünftigen Preisen. www.bilka.dk
Gerade die Aktionsangebote bei denen lohnen sich häufig.
was es auch oft in DK gibt sind Angebote wie drei kaufen nur für zwei zahlen, das kenne ich hier eigentlich nur von Metro im größeren Stil.

Was mir gerade noch einfällt zum Thea Stromverbrauch, in einigen Foren zum Thema DK Urlaub nehmen einige laut eigener Aussage Energiesparbirnen mit, macht meines Erachtens bedingt sinn.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Maifliege (3. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

Hallo zusammen,

ja, unsere deutsche Preissteigerung, vor allem bei Lebensmitteln, hat das ehemals viel höhere Niveau in DK längst erreicht. Wie fahren seit vielen Jahren ~6 Wochen hoch. Lebensmittel, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen z.B. Coca Cola -einfach einheimische nehmen-, sind durchaus vergleichbar mit den Preisen bei uns. Grossisten Aldi, Lidl und Fakta sind fast flächendeckend vertreten. Ein enormer Verdrängungswettkampf im Lebensmittelsegment im Moment. Wir nehmen bis auf Kippen und ggf. harte Alkoholika, als gern gesehene Gastgeschenke natürlich, nichts mehr mit, lohnt nicht. Holz direkt beim Bauern mit den dicken Stapeln am Haus, Obst Gemüse Kartoffeln vom Strassenrand und gaanz lecker Brot in der kleinsten Bäckerei, nicht Supermarkt. Die Qualität von Obst, Gemüse und Salat ist m. E. mit der unseren bei Grossisten nicht zu vergleichen. Einfach viel besser, oder wie früher. Einen Salatkopf tagelang liegen lassen zu können ohne das der drastisch welkt ist schon Klasse (oder überlegene Genentech). Shoppen und Kochen gehört für uns zum Urlaub dazu... Frische Makrelen für ein paar Kronen vom nebenerwerbsfischenden Opa... Nach ein paar Jahren dieser gepflegten Freundschaft versorgt euch der über den ganzen Urlaub mit Fisch. Klappt auch wenn man sich gar- und überhaupt nicht sprachlich versteht, aber will! Dafür der Schnapps natürlich. Sind coole Leute da oben, wenn ich in Rente bin....
Dänen sind übrigens das glücklichste Volk dieser Erde, ich liebe sie.
TL
Sabine&Matthias


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*



Maifliege schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ja, unsere deutsche Preissteigerung, vor allem bei Lebensmitteln, hat das ehemals viel höhere Niveau in DK längst erreicht. Wie fahren seit vielen Jahren ~6 Wochen hoch. Lebensmittel, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen z.B. Coca Cola -einfach einheimische nehmen-, sind durchaus vergleichbar mit den Preisen bei uns. Grossisten Aldi, Lidl und Fakta sind fast flächendeckend vertreten. Ein enormer Verdrängungswettkampf im Lebensmittelsegment im Moment. Wir nehmen bis auf Kippen und ggf. harte Alkoholika, als gern gesehene Gastgeschenke natürlich, nichts mehr mit, lohnt nicht. Holz direkt beim Bauern mit den dicken Stapeln am Haus, Obst Gemüse Kartoffeln vom Strassenrand und gaanz lecker Brot in der kleinsten Bäckerei, nicht Supermarkt. Die Qualität von Obst, Gemüse und Salat ist m. E. mit der unseren bei Grossisten nicht zu vergleichen. Einfach viel besser, oder wie früher. Einen Salatkopf tagelang liegen lassen zu können ohne das der drastisch welkt ist schon Klasse (oder überlegene Genentech). Shoppen und Kochen gehört für uns zum Urlaub dazu... Frische Makrelen für ein paar Kronen vom nebenerwerbsfischenden Opa... Nach ein paar Jahren dieser gepflegten Freundschaft versorgt euch der über den ganzen Urlaub mit Fisch. Klappt auch wenn man sich gar- und überhaupt nicht sprachlich versteht, aber will! Dafür der Schnapps natürlich. Sind coole Leute da oben, wenn ich in Rente bin....
> Dänen sind übrigens das glücklichste Volk dieser Erde, ich liebe sie.
> ...


 


Dieser Beitrag sagt alles !!!#6#6#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## mot67 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

dann muss ich doch auch noch meinen senf dazu geben. 
wir fahren seit jahren 1-2 mal im jahr für jeweils 1-2 wochen nach südjütland. 
wir nehmen eigentlich fast alles mit, auch brennholz. kaufen tun wir vorort 
nur besondere sachen wie leberpastete oder ekstralagret danbo, 
sowie frische milch und kleinigkeiten, die eben grade mal fehlen. 
wir sind zum angeln und nicht zum einkaufen in DK, bzw. trag ich mein geld lieber in den örtlichen angelladen.
erstens ist alles sehrwohl deutlich teurer (~30%), erstrecht beim kleinkrämer um die ecke und 
zweitens kostet das unnötige zeit, die ich lieber am wasser verbringe, 
als wenn ich jeden tag in die stadt zum einkaufen fahren muss. 
wird eben vorher erledigt in deutschland. 
wer genug zeit hat und sowieso mit der familie den einen oder anderen ausflug in die stadt macht und 
nicht auf den pfennig achten muss kann aber natürlich auch oben alles in guter qualität bekommen. 
schnaps, wein und bier würd ich allerdings immer aus deutschland mitnehmen.

viel spass


----------



## Fitti (3. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

Habe von 2001 bis 2005 in DK gelebt (Viborg). Kann sagen dass sich im Supermarkt, die Dinge des tägl. Bedarfs ausgleichen! Du wirst nur nicht so eine (als Beispiel) Joghurttheke finden wie in Deutschland!


----------



## AAlfänger (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

|kopfkratMoin,moin
Wir fahren nun schon 20 Jahre nach Dänemark in den Urlaub,
aber was hier jetzt abgeht macht mich sprachlos. Wenn meine 
Frau mir hier vor Reiseantritt Feuerholz und Energiesparbirnen
hinstellt und sagt die nehmen wir mit, dann währe der Urlaub
für sie schon beendet, bevor sie im Auto sitzt. Wie hier schon
erwähnt kosten 4 Sack Brennholz in Nörre Nebel 100 Kronen,
kann ich nur bestätigen und die soll ich mitschleppen? Ich
fahr in den Sommerurlaub und nicht zum Skilaufen. Wir nehmen
auch Lebensmittel von hier mit, die länger haltbar sind aber das
wars dann auch. Ich könnte auch einen Sack voll Aufback-
brötchen mitnehmen, aber mir schmecken die frischen nunmal
besser und ein  kleiner Plausch beim Bäcker gehört mit dazu.
Die Leute, die diese Geiz ist Geil Mentalität zeigen, sorgen 
schon dafür, das man mitlerweile als Deutscher schon komisch
angesehen wird in Dänemark, da sie dort auch nur am Meckern
sind. Ganz zum Schluß kann ich denen nur sagen: Macht doch
euren Urlaub bei Aldi oder Lidl auf dem Parkplatz und ihr werdet
erholt und entspannt nach 14 Tagen nach Hause kommen, es
sei denn das ihr mitbekommt, das jemand woanders noch billiger
gelebt hat.#q;+
Viele Grüße von AAlfänger#h


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

moin,
ich kann mich AAlfänger nur anschließen, ich fahre nicht zum sparen in den Urlaub, das kann ich wenn überhaupt den Rest des Jahres zu hause machen.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## JanS (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

Dazu möchte ich auch etwas sagen, ich fahre ebenfalls in den Urlaub um mich zu entspannen. Ich gebe im Urlaub gerne mehr Geld aus und gönne mir sachen die ich sonst nicht machen würde, denn dafür ist er ja da. Absolute Erhohlung.

Ich mag es auch nicht wenn freunde von mir im Urlaub auf jeden Cent achten (nein Sie müssten es nicht), anstatt einfach mal was essen zu gehen Mittags. Aber gut, dass ist geschmackssache!


----------



## maki1980 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

Also ich bin da mit Aalfänger absolut auf einer Wellenlänge.
Ich fahre doch in den Urlaub um meiner Familie und mir mal ein paar Tage 
Entspannung zu gönnen. Dies fängt schon damit an, dass ich nicht das ganze Auto bis unters Dach vollstopfen muss und mich dadurch vor Beginn des Urlaubs schon mit meiner Frau in die Haare bekomme. Bevor ich 5 Körbe mit Essen nach DK schleppe nutze ich doch lieber diesen Platz um evtl. Spielzeug für den kleinen oder den ein oder andern Koffer mehr 
Angelzubehoer mitzunehmen :O)
Außerdem haben WIR die Maxime, dass im Urlaub nicht auf jeden einzelnen Euro geachtet wird. 
Wenn ich dies alles Lese freu ich mich schon auf unseren nächsten Trip nach DK, im Oktober 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## wasser-ralf (4. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

Schließe mich den Vorgängern fast ausnahmslos an. Habe auch schon viele Jahre DK-Erfahrungen und konnte erleben, wie sich unsere Lebenshaltungskosten den dänischen immer mehr angenähetert, ja bisweilen schon überholt haben. Es lohnt also kaum noch, Lebensmittel in Größenordnungen zu bunkern. Allerdings eigene Vorlieben, die man vor Ort möglicherweise nicht bekommt, sollte man bevorraten. Das Brennholz empfinde ich übrigends auch als erschwinglich.

Grüsse Ralf


----------



## mot67 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

ich freu mich wirklich für euch alle mit, wenn ihr genug geld habt und eben nicht etwas sparsamer wirtschaften müsst. wir hingegen müssen tatsächlich auch im urlaub ewas auf unser geld achten, bzw. fahren wir gerne im herbst nochmal ne woche hoch.

hier gleich wieder mit dem "ansehen der deutschen im ausland" zu kommen, unglaublich... #q#q
gebt euer geld da aus wo ihr es für richtig haltet, lasst andere es bitte ebenso machen. wir würden die sachen nicht mitnehmen, wenn es sich nicht lohnen würde bzw. einfach vorteile bringt. 
zudem ist es für mich ein deutlicher unterschied, ob ich mit 4 mann zu angeln hochfahre oder mit frau/familie meinen sommerstrandshoppingessengehurlaub verbringe.

im topic des threads ging es übrigens um die lebenshaltungskosten in DK, und nicht darum, wie toll ihr euer geld im urlaub ausgebt.
ich weiss auch nicht, ob ihr entweder schwierigkeiten beim umrechnen krone-euro habt oder ob ihr sonderkonditionen in euren einkaufläden bekommt, aber wir müssen in DK ungefähr die preise zahlen, wie sie aus ralle24' link hervorgehen. eben deutlich teurer als in D, locker 20-30%, erstrecht, wenn eben kein discounter in der nähe ist, dann sind es mal eben schnell 50%.
http://www.fejo.dk/de/info/lebensmittelpreise-daenemark/#preisvergleich
das hat nichts mit geiz ist geil zu tun, sondern mit rechnen.

p.s. was meint ihr eigentlich, warum es entlang der kompletten dänisch-deutschen grenze auf deutscher seite massenhaft dänische einkaufscenter gibt? 
genau, weil es auch dänen gibt, die rechnen müssen(oder können?)


----------



## MefoProf (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

Moin,

jetzt muss ich auch noch mal etwas zu der Diskussion beitragen. Beide Lager haben in gewisser Weise Recht. Im allgemeinen sind die Lebenshaltungskosten für Lebensmittel, Spirituosen, Tabak, Bier und Wein durchaus mit denen in Deutschland vergleichbar. Die Produktauswahl ist allerdings deutlich geringer. 
Teuer wird es in den Urlaubsgebieten. Da werden teilweise echt deftige Preise verlangt. Das ist in Timmendorf, Sylt oder anderen Urlaubsgebieten auf der ganzen Welt aber nicht viel anders. Von daher lässt sich schon einiges sparen, wenn man nicht dort vor Ort einkauft, sondern in die nächste Stadt fährt oder seine Sachen mitbringt. Gerade an der Westküste gibt es ausser den Turizentren nicht gerade viele Alternativen, bzw man muss schon ein Stück weit fahren.

Gruss aus DK


----------



## Chrissi9776 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

Hallo erneut,

wer zum Einkaufen zum Kobman ums Eck bzw. in der Ferienhaussiedlung geht zahlt entsprechend mehr, ganz klar.
Aber wie schon erwähnt lohnt sich eine fahrt in eine größere Stadt schon wenn es ums einkaufen für den täglichen bedarf geht.
Wir handhaben es oft so das wir am ersten Werktag des Urlaubs in eine größere Stadt fahren bevorzugt Aldi & Bilka aufsuchen und uns mit dingen die man bevorraten kann schon mal für die Urlaubsdauer eindecken.
Frisches Brot etc. wird dann schon anschließend beim Bruggsen in der Nähe geholt.
Im letzten Urlaub hatte ich wirklich nicht den Eindruck das es teurer sondern eher günstiger war von den Lebensmitteln her als in DE, wobei man auch nicht die regionalen Unterschiede in DE außer acht lassen darf, hier im Rhein-Main Gebiet sind die Preise oft höher als in etwas ländlicheren Regionen.

Gruß
chrissi


----------



## Halo (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

Hallo,

wir nehmen das meiste aus D mit, weil dann mehr Zeit zum angeln bleibt.

...nur Brot und diverse Kleinigkeiten kaufen wir vor Ort.

LG
Halo


----------



## dorschkillercr (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

Moin
 fahren auch schon 35 Jahre nach DK-LL.In gewissermaßen gleicht sich das mit den Preisen
 immer wieder aus,mit einer Ausnahme,Essen in einem dänischen Lokal kann man sich nicht so oft leisten.

     Gruß Dorschkillercr


----------



## goeddoek (5. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> jetzt muss ich auch noch mal etwas zu der Diskussion beitragen. Beide Lager haben in gewisser Weise Recht. Im allgemeinen sind die Lebenshaltungskosten für Lebensmittel, Spirituosen, Tabak, Bier und Wein durchaus mit denen in Deutschland vergleichbar. Die Produktauswahl ist allerdings deutlich geringer.
> Teuer wird es in den Urlaubsgebieten. Da werden teilweise echt deftige Preise verlangt. Das ist in Timmendorf, Sylt oder anderen Urlaubsgebieten auf der ganzen Welt aber nicht viel anders. Von daher lässt sich schon einiges sparen, wenn man nicht dort vor Ort einkauft, sondern in die nächste Stadt fährt oder seine Sachen mitbringt. Gerade an der Westküste gibt es ausser den Turizentren nicht gerade viele Alternativen, bzw man muss schon ein Stück weit fahren.
> ...





Tja, Mefoprof - so leid es mir tut, das sagen zu müssen, aber ....








.... dem ist fast nichts hinzuzufügen :q:q:q


Ausser vielleicht, immer schön locker zu posten, näääch, Jungs und Mädels


----------



## raubangler (7. April 2008)

*Benutzername*

Na, dann heizt mal mit den 4 Sack Brennholz für 100 Kronen ein Haus in der Nebensaison.
Da Dänemark in den Tropen liegt, muss das eigentlich machbar sein.

Für mich ist das immer ein grosser Beschiss mit diesen Holzhütten.
Schnell gebaute Hütten ohne Heizungsinstallation.
Somit Halbfertigbauten -  und das in der Klimazone!
Preislich wird aber mehr verlangt, als für z.B. ECHTE Häuser in Holland.

Aber seit dem ich mit Wohnmobil unterwegs bin, ist mir Dänemark wieder sympathisch geworden.
Und wo wir gerade dabei sind:
Der Campingplatz nördlich von Hvide Sande ist spitze!


----------



## LAC (7. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

Hallo,
nun werde ich mich auch mal dazu melden. 
Nun kann man dänemark ja nicht vergleichen mit ein 3. welt land, auch nicht in europa mit anderen ländern, denn es steht förmlich an der spitze in europa. Das einzigste was wir haben, es ist dünn besiedelt und hat reichlich ferienhäuser für touristen, da hier die natur noch in ordnung ist und wir reichlich strand haben. Nun kann man die preise nicht mit deutschland vergleichen und wenn, dann sollte man sie auch mit den touristengegenden vergleichen. dann liegen sie hier günstiger. 
Die besteuerung ist hier anders, das kommt dem staat zugute und somit auch den dänen und deshalb sind sie hier auch alle zufrieden - da stehen sie an nr. 1 in europa.

Vergleiche ich die dän. preise (supermärkte) jedoch mit den grossen supermärkten in deutschland, sind einige sachen hier preiswerter und einige sachen nur etwas teurer, z.b. kaufe ich hier die zigaretten preiswerter ein als in deutschland und das bier ist fast gleich. Die leberpastete kostet 1 Euro /250 gramm - das findet man nicht in deutschland, geht auch nicht, da es hier ein nationalgericht ist.
Wer an der westküste ist, findet im umkreis von 20 km immer eine kleine stadt, wo aldi, oder die grossen supermärkte sind, die preise etwa wie in deutschland haben. Wer jedoch um die ecke kauft, beim zeltplatz oder bei
der put&take anlage, da ist es so wie in düsseldorf oder frankfurt am flughafen. Da hat man dann die wahl, zu kaufen oder sich zu entfernen und wo anders den einkauf tätigen. 

Süssigkeiten jedoch sollte man mitbringen, da hier eine spezielle steuer auf diese leckereien sind, da der staat auch hier die kosten bezahlt für krankheiten und somit vorsorge macht. Holz kostet in Nr. Nebel 3 sack 50 kronen - wer nicht oder nur wenig den ofen benutzt, ist sparsam, wer bei minus 10 grad aussentemperatur gerne 30 gradC zimmertemperatur haben möchte, sollte mit einen beladenen lastkraftwagen mit holz kommen - war er sparsam nimmt er die hälfte wieder mit heim und kann es teurer verkaufen. Strom kostet 2 kr. pro einheit, wer nach legoland fährt und im sommerhaus laufen die 5 Heizer a 3ooo watt - dann kann man sich ausrechnen - wie teuer legoland geworden ist. Zum glück haben wir steinhäuser.
Schnapps ist auch teurer, wer will kann 20 flaschen mitbringen - d.h. was erlaubt ist -damit man in dänemark sich schön preiswert erholen kann.
Fische darf man noch unbegrenzt mit nach deutschland nehmen, damit man mit schwaren zahlen den urlaub verbracht hat.


----------



## goeddoek (7. April 2008)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> Aber seit dem ich mit Wohnmobil unterwegs bin, ist mir Dänemark wieder sympathisch geworden.
> Und wo wir gerade dabei sind:
> Der Campingplatz nördlich von Hvide Sande ist spitze!




Na, das freut mich doch #6 Immer nur Urlaub in Holland ist ja auch nicht der Bringer


----------



## Fishingbear (7. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Dieser Beitrag sagt alles !!!#6#6#6
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



genau|good:


----------



## raubangler (7. April 2008)

*Benutzername*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Na, das freut mich doch #6 Immer nur Urlaub in Holland ist ja auch nicht der Bringer



Urlaub?
Na ja.....

Nach Holland und Dänemark fahre ich nur zu spontanen Kurztrips, wenn der Wetterbericht stimmt.
Einen langfristig geplanten Urlaub würde ich dort niemals machen.

Nicht das mir Regen was ausmachen würde.
Aber mit Frau und Kindern als Anhang muss man ja schon ganz schön behämmert sein, sich auf so ein Risiko einzulassen.
Das Thema hatte ich schon mit 2 Wochen Dauerpiss in Seeland.
Plötzlich war ich der einzige, der dort hinwollte....


----------



## AAlfänger (7. April 2008)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> Na, dann heizt mal mit den 4 Sack Brennholz für 100 Kronen ein Haus in der Nebensaison.
> Da Dänemark in den Tropen liegt, muss das eigentlich machbar sein.
> 
> Für mich ist das immer ein grosser Beschiss mit diesen Holzhütten.
> ...


Moin,moin
Wenn ich überlege, was mich 14 Tage Urlaub in der sogenannten
Holzhütte incl. Brennholz kosten und denn nochdaran denke,
welchen Kompfort ich dabei habe und das gar keine einfachen
Holzhütten sind und ich das mit den Kosten für ein Wohnmobil
rechne, wobei ich an alle anfallenden Kosten denke, wie Standplatz, Anschaffungskosten Versicherung Treibstoff evt.
Reparaturen und diesen riesigen Raum,auf dem man lebt, dann 
muß ich garnicht weiterrechnen und kann die von LAC genannten 30 Grad heizen und habe immer noch billiger als im
Wohnmobil gelebt. Für den Rest des Geldes lade ich meine Frau
im Urlaub zum Essen ein, denn sie soll sich auch erholen und
frei haben.
Für mich ist die Disskusion damit zu Ende, da ich nicht glaube,
das man irgendwo Urlaub machen kann und noch Geld zubekommt.#q#6
Gruß von Aalfänger:vik:


----------



## trommler (7. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*



MarcinMaximus schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Dänemarkfans,
> 
> wie ich in einem anderen Strang ja schon gerschrieben habe, fahren wir (drei Pärchen) in knapp 1,5 Wochen nach Stavning am Ringkobing Fjord zum Angelurlaub.
> 
> ...


ich wohe hier im dorf wo ihr urlaub macht es ist hier nicht so teuer am besten ist es wenn ihr mit kronen bezahlt und nicht in euro wel der wechselkurs zu hoch ist in den super markten uder spriet an den tanken ist auch billiger al in der alten heimat


----------



## eiswerner (7. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

Hallo, hab mich mal hier umgeschaut, alle schreiben über Lebensunterhaltung, aber keiner sagt dass die wirklichen kostentreiber die Nebenkosten wie Strom - Heizung sind.
Darum fahr ich lieber nach Norge dafür brauche ich mehr Sprit und Fähre kommt aber aufs gleiche raus im Endeffekt.
Auch da muss man nur bestimmte Sachen von Zuhause mitnehmen.
Gruß aus Goldscheuer:#h


----------



## LAC (7. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

hallo,
ich glaube, das man in dänemark am preiswertesten urlaub machen kann, denn hier besteht die möglichkeit, ein haus für 250 euro zu bekommen , wo 6 personen wohnen können. Kaum in anderen ländern möglich, da muss man sich ja nicht mehr gedanken machen ob die flasche bier 10 cent mehr kostet. Nach erfahrung, nimmt man sie leer nicht mehr mit, dann kostet sie noch mehr - mit transport und pfand - als wenn man sie in dänemark gekauft hat. 
Und wie aalfänger es schon erwähnt hat, ein wohnmobil ist etwas teurer als die miete für ein sommerhaus - wenn man alle kosten rechnet - kann man dafür reichlich häuser mieten. Wer es liebt - muss dafür halt zahlen. So ist es überall mit, wenn man etwas haben will und auch noch davon überzeugt ist - dieses fängt bei der angelausrüstung an - kostet es geld. Obwohl man hunderte von euros sparen kann - nein, man will es haben, gespart wird dann woanders, das geht hin bis zu den mietnomaden. So sieht die wahrheit aus.

Wer wirklich knapp bei kasse ist, der sollte wenigstens im ADAC sein - sonst muss er nach hause laufen, wenn der wagen verreckt, da er sein haus schön warm gemacht hat und dabei weinbrand getrunken hat - mann gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.

Ein tipp noch, kleidung ist in dänemark sehr preiswert, mann könnte sein zeug restlos auftragen und in der badehose nach dänemark fahren und sich hier einkleiden, dann holt man das sommerhaus raus. Das geht aber nur, wenn man sich einkleidet, bei einer trainingshose klappt es nicht. Und wenn er ein auto hier kauft und überführt es nach deutschland, dann hat er bis 25 % von deutschen preis gespart - beim neuwagen. Wobei der däne hier 80% mehr zahlen muss, als ein auto in deutschland kostet. 
Man muss nur rechnen und wissen wo und wie - dann kommt man gut klar.

Das mit dem umrechnungskurs, wie "trommler" es erwähnt, sehe ich etwas anders, denn wenn ein deutscher kronen in der geldbörse hat, muss er gewechselt haben. Ich kenne einige supermärkte, die zahlen einen guten kurs und nehmen keine wechselgebühren - tausch man bei der bank fallen die wechselgebühren an - d.h. man bekommt weniger als bei diesen supermärkten, die ich kenne. Dieses ist normal, da diese supermärkte aktionäre bei einer bank sind - die zahlen keine wechselgebühren und bekommen den tageskurs beim tauschen. Jedoch sind es erdnüsse wenn es um beträge bis 200 euro geht. Bei tausend euro, kann er sich dann drei würstchen mehr erlauben im urlaub. 
Wer so scharf rechnet, wird sich ständig aufregen, da er die ersten probleme nach 600 km beim tanken in deutschland bekommt.
Trotzdem wünsche ich allen einen preiswerten und schönen urlaub - und das wetter an der westküste ist etwas wärmer als in deutschland sowie im südosten dänemarks (ostsee), da die nordsee wie eine wärmflasche wirkt und der sand - die wirkung eines wärmesteins hat.

Wer keinen wärmestein kennt, den hat man in alten zeiten mit ins bett genommen, damit man kein kalten füsse bekommt, da man die heizung abgedreht hat. Die heutigen wärmesteine, die bewegen sich, da muss man mindestens 30 grad haben sonst bekommt man einen kalten hintern. So ändern sich die zeiten - alles wird wilder auch die preise.

Wer sich dabei mit eis abkühlen möchte, weil es ihm zu warm geworden ist, der sollte kein eis in der waffel kaufen - denn da liegt zuckersteuer drauf - sondern ein halbes kilo eis im supermarkt, das kostet wie zwei eis im hörnchen. Wenn alles nicht richtig gelaufen ist bzw. seinen vorstelungen nicht entsprach, kann nur noch angeln gehen oder zieht sich die bierflaschen aus deutschland rein und wartet auf besseres "wetter" in der stube.

Nachsatz:
@ eiswerner, 
das stimmt ja nicht mit den nebenkosten. 
Die fallen auch in norwegen an und da ist es reichlich kälter im winter.
Es ist teurer, durch kilometer und fähre.


----------



## FLENSBURG PROFI (9. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

hallo alle zusammen wohne an der grenze und kenn mich mit denn preisen gut aus auf jeden fall tanken in deitschland und die wattwürmer die würde ich auch hier kaufen sind sehr teuer da:q ansonzten alkohol ist auch teuer.über lebensmitteln läst sich streiten finde es teurer da viel spaß in dänemark


----------



## angler1996 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

Viele Grüße an Alle, gebe nun auch noch meinen Senf dazu.
Über die Entwicklung der Lebenshaltungkosten in DK ist alles gesagt. Wer es über Jahre verfolgt, merkt die Angleichung in unseren Länder auf immer höheren Niveau.
Da möge mal hier und da ein Produkt billiger oder teurer sein.
Nur ich fahr nicht ein Woche pro Strecke rund 1000 km um dann in den Preiskampf zu treten, das heißt nicht, dass ich mir nicht überlege ob ich die notwendigen Anschaffungen beim Kobmand oder im Supermarkt mache und ein Beil für Holz mitführe (nicht um die Wälder illegal abzuholzen), einfach weil der Strom für Touris zu teuer ist.( Wieso muss ich mehr bezahlen als ein Däne?)
Im übrigen muß ich zu Hause auch essen und trinken und dort kauft auch jeder nach seiner Vorstellung ein. Ist also recht subjektiv.
Mein Abendbräu und die alten Glimmstengel nehme ich allerdings mit ( die überschreiten dann die 2.Ländergrenze, da Pilsner Urquell und aus dem Supermarkt von Tschechien, nicht die Bahndammernte vom vietnamesischen Mitbürger). Ansonsten komme ich in DK eh kaum am einem Bäcker vorbei. Das Angebot ist verlockend und als Gebirgsbewohner ohne Meerzugang nutze ich einfach mal das Fischgeschäft um die Sorten auszuprobieren, die ich zu Hause kaum bekomme (zumindest nicht, ohne in die Großstadt zu pilgern). Gehöhrt für mich auch zum Urlaub dazu. Aber auch hier hat jeder seine Vorstellungen.
Also, keine Panik wegen der Lebenshaltungskosten
@LAC
wo kaufst Du Zigaretten, wenn die billiger sind als in D-Land?
Oder ist die Preisentwicklung seit Herbst 2007 an mir vorbei gegangen.
MfG A.


----------



## MefoProf (10. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

Hallo,

jetzt muss ich noch einmal etwas zu den Stromkosten sagen. Strom ist nicht billig in DK. In den Ferienhäusern werden meist jedoch höhere Preise genommen, als der Eigentümer selbst bezahlen muss. Das ist teilweise auch gerechtfertigt, da irgend jemand ja die Stromabrechnung machen und kontrollieren muss. D.h oftmals fährt jemand von der Sommerhausvermittlung von Haus zu Haus und kontrolliert dabei unter anderem die Zählerstände. Danach muss eventuell dann noch (bei grösseren Häusern) eine detaillierte Abrechnung gemacht werden. Das kostes natürlich alles und wird durch den höheren Strompreis finanziert. Leider muss man aber auch sagen, dass sich einige Hausbesitzer ein paar Kronen über den Strom/Wasserpreis dazu verdienen. 

Das nur mal als kleine Erläuterung.

Gruss aus DK


----------



## bmt_hethske (10. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

Hallo Leute,
Ich wohne auch in Dänemark, in Odense, also auf Fünen. 
Durch meine Arbeit bei "Dansk Supermarked" (BILKA, FÖTEX, NETTO, A-Z) ein Konzern der AP Moeller Gruppe, wozu auch Maersk gehört, kenne ich mich mit den Preisen ziemlich gut aus, was Lebensmittel angeht. Das Gefälle zwischen Deutschland und Dänemark war früher weitaus größer als heute. Seitdem LIDL, ALDI, Schlecker und andere Discounter im skandinavischen Raum expandieren, ist die Konkurrenz viel härter geworden. Der Preisunterschied liegt zum Teil tatsächlich nur in der höhere Mehrwertsteuer. 
Kleidung ist oftmals sehr viel günstiger, hier spreche ich besonders Markenhersteller an.. Bei Nahrungsmitteln ist die Größe des Marktes auch Grund für den etwas höheren Preis, außerdem eine weniger differenziertere Steuer. 

Im Treibstoff ist Dänemark seit Jahren billiger als Deutschland, wie schon gesagt.

Die Mieten in Dänemark und auch die Preise für Eigentumswohnungen und Häuser sind jedoch in den Ballungszentren (KBH, Aarhus, Odense, Aalborg, Kolding) sehr viel höher als bundesdeutscher Durchschnitt. Heizkosten, Warmwasser, Elektrizität auch. 
Handykosten sind ein vielfaches billiger (SMS-Flatrates, Telefonflatrates wohin man guckt).
Auch sind Handyverträge nur mit einer 6 monatigen Laufzeit versehen, dahingegen 24 Monate in Deutschland.

Internetkosten sind in etwa ähnlich, jedoch ist die Geschwindigkeit in den Städten meist sehr viel höher als die oft nur 2-16 mbit schnellen Verbindungen in Deutschland.

Lohnnebenkosten sind viel niedriger, aber der Einzelne Arbeitnehmer muss selbst für die Rente vorsorgen und div. andere Dinge zahlen. Im Endeffekt ähnlich wie in Deutschland.

PKWs sind weitaus höher besteuert hier. Mein Volvo v 40, BJ 99 würde in Deutschland 5000 Euro kosten. Hier wäre der Preis 17000-20000 Euro. Versicherung ist für Fahranfänger extrem teuer, ca. 4000 Euro/Jahr!!! (Teilkasko).

Stadtbus in Odense kostet 16 Kronen = 2,15 EURO, Zugfahrten sind meist recht günstig, wenn man die Vergünstigungen nutzt (Wildcard, Orange, andere)

Was teuer ist, sind Spirituosen, Bier und Softgetränke. Hier lohnt es sich, die Ware mitzunehmen aus Deutschland. Insbesonders pfandfreies Dosenbier von der Grenze.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## angler1996 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

@mefopro
mir ist die Rechnung bezüglich der Strompreise schon klar ( muss mal die Abrechnung für eine Woche in HS im Herbst 2007 raussuchen).
Nur war der Preis in einem Bereich angesiedelt, wo ich schon recht nett aus der Wäsche geschaut habe.
(Obwohl ich nicht elektrich Heize, sonder schön mit Holz)
Das, was daran unschön war ist, sind nicht die entstehenden Kosten ansich, sondern der Zuschlag. Aber auch bei Dänen müssen die Zähler abgelesen werden und gewartet werden.
Gruß A.


----------



## LAC (11. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

@ Mefoprof
Ich glaube der strompreis liegt bei 2 kronen pro einheit. Inzwischen muss man ja kaum noch ablesen -  da vom zähler der verbbrauch direkt zum lieferant gesendet wird, jedoch zahlt man ja auch für den zähler. Natürlich ist der strom teurer als in deutschland - selbst das heizöl kostet hier 1000 ltr über 1000 Euro. Die meisten fallen um, da sie ihre rechnung, die sie im ganzen jahr bezahlen mit der rechnung hier vergleichen, da man immer sagt - wir zahlen pro monat nur einen abschlag von xxx, wobei die preiserhöhung darin nicht enthalten ist und ende des jahres wie ein hammer kommt. Sie kommen auch in den heizmonaten - ostern - weihnachten/neujahr oder in den preiswerten nebensaison wo es auch nicht mehr warm ist.. Im sommer verbraucht man nichts - ausser man vergisst das wasser abzudrehen.
Normal verbrauchen zwei personen 1 qm3  wasser in einer woche, sind zwei judendliche dabei verbrauchen sie 4 qm3 - welches auch warm gemacht werden muss. 
Die statistik sagt es so - das haus ist aber nicht wärmer geworden dadurch und die jugendlichen auch nicht reiner. Man schipf nur immer, aber man sagt nicht, ich fühle mich wohl unterm wasserstrahl der dusche und könnte darunter schlafen.


@ bmt hethske
genauer kann man ja es nicht mehr auflisten - wobei ich glaube dosenbier (pfandfrei von der grenze) nur bei dänen geht, da man den ausweis vorlegen muss, bei den bekannten grenz-grossmärkten, wo fast nur dänen kaufen.


----------



## bmt_hethske (11. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

@ Lydum Art center: In der Theorie muss nur nachgewiesen werden, dass die Getränke exportiert werden. Dazu würden verschiedene Dokumente genügen, zum Beispiel der Nachweis, dass man nach DK in den Urlaub fährt. In der Praxis verlangen die meisten Grenzgeschäfte einen dän. (/schwedischen/norwegischen/finnischen) Pass oder Führerschein. 

War mehrere Jahre im Grenzhandel tätig (Calle) und kenne mich somit aus.
Das Ersparnis ist aber schon enorm. Nehmen wir eine Kiste Albani Pilsner. Kostet 49,95 kronen und es ist kein Pfand drauf. Da wo ich nun arbeite (BILKA), kosten 6 Dosen 39,95 zuzüglich Pfand.


----------



## KHof (11. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

Hallo, insbesondere an die Dänen hier!

Ich bin schon seit 25 Jahren regelmäßig in Dänemark zum Urlaub, inzwischen jedes Jahr 3 Wochen.
Eine Sache nehm ich immer mit: Meinen Tabak. Nicht wegen den Preisen sondern weil die Auswahl für Selbstdreher eher merkwürdig ist....
Und Gewürze zum kochen. Auch nicht wegen dem Preis.

Aber ich genieße die fehlenden Ladenöffnungszeiten der Dagli Brugsen sehr, viele Lebensmittel unterscheiden sich durchaus von den deutschen Versionen und das nicht zum Schlechteren. Anderes kann man sich in DK verkneifen (Salami z.B.) 
Netto hab ich in den letzten Jahren deutlich mehr Lebensmittel aus Dänemark rausgeschleppt als reingefahren.

Netto betrachtet kostet die Ernährung einer 4-köpfigen Familie in DK praktisch das gleiche wie in D, 25€ hin oder her.

Der Krabbensalat ist toll!

Klaus


----------



## MarcinMaximus (11. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

Ach ja, super, besten Dank für die vielen nützlichen Antworten.

Werden es wohl so machen, dass wir einen Teil hier kaufen, insbesondere Softgetränke und Alkohol, sowie ein bischen Kleinkramm. 

Glücklicherweise habe ich einen Firmenwagen, weswegen mir der Mehrverbrauch an Sprit durch das zusätzliche Gewicht relativ egal sein kann.

|wavey:


----------



## LAC (11. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

@Marcin Marximus
Dann kommst du ja preiswert nach dänemark und einer kann es auch noch steuerlich absetzen. Was will man mehr, dann empfehle ich alles in deutschland zu kaufen, dann verliert man keine kostbare zeit und muss nicht stundenlang nach günstige ware suchen. Du kannst den urlaub dann voll geniessen.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (11. April 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

So Auto ist gepackt. Mehr geht wirklich nicht mehr in den Wagen.:m

*freu*


----------



## Rockmaster (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lebenshaltungskosten Dänemark?*

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für die doch recht nützlichen Infos. Heute ist Abreisetag. Eine Woche Bork Havn mit, für die Jahreszeit doch recht super Wetter, sind leider viel zu schnell vorbei gegangen. 

Aufgrund der Infos hier konnten doch ein paar Kosten im Vorfeld gespart werden.

Geheizt haben wir ausschließlich mit Holz, welches wir selbst mitgebracht haben. Dachte auch erst, das es nicht reichen wird, aber aufgrund des recht super Wetter, einer riesigen Glassfront auf der Südseite des Hauses und einer nicht erwarteten Hausisolierung hatten wir es immer angenehm Warm. So war der Kamin nur in den Abendstunden im einsatz :vik: Ansonsten fand ich 50dkr für 3 Sack preislich in Ordnung. In Hvide Sande kosten 4 Sack 100dkr und wenn man die Augen offenhält, bekommt man bei den örtlichen Bauern das Holz auch noch ein bisschen günstiger. 

Lebensmittel haben wir, je nach Bedarf, in den verschiedenen Ortschaften die wir besucht haben in den örtlichen Supermärkten erstanden. Beim ersten Einkauf habe ich auch noch "hin und her" gerechnet  Ist aber nicht Notwendig, da sich die Preise bei Dingen des täglichen Bedarfs kaum von denen aus good old Germany unterscheiden. Und schließlich bin ich ja im Urlaub oder???

Ach ja, Angeln tu ich nur selten

Trotzdem Dank an alle vorschreibern für die nützlichen Infos

Gruß
Rockmaster


----------

